# Burghley bite...nasty!



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It seems like something actually bit me on my leg when in the event. I had a very sore ankle and very painfull with an itchy bite right in the middle. I didn't feel anything at the time...but later on at home and a day or two later it was very sore.

Was anybody else was attacked by a mysterious infected bug?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You been putting yourself in weird places again where your likely to catch something that make you want to keep itching ;D LOL


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Nick,
I know a few people got bitten when we were doing the Entrance Gate stuff - Kell was whinging - but remarkably I didn't as I get a bad allergic reaction which can mean either 2 types of Antibiotics or at worst hospital (like Easter Weekend)
There did seem to be some bugs in the grass ..... can we sue them?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Rob...I will sue their arses. They should have put a health warning at this place.

I have had so much pain for 3 days I was limping! Now it is not painful but still red and a bit swollen. It was very nasty. 

Rob...you are lucky they didn't get you then!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I actually got bitten while having breakfast at hte hotel. Perhaps it could smell the alcohol from the night before.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Mrs scoTTy has/had two insect bites on the top of her foot. It virtually doubled in size and when she went to the docs they said this sort of reaction is getting more common. There are some nasty bugs out there sticking some nasty stuff into people.

She's now on antibiotics :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

This is getting mad now!

Burghley should have come with a health warning about these nasty bugs!

Although, I didn't get any antibiotics like Kate. The doctor though it was gout!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ewwww are they fleas?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I don't think they are fleas! This is something a lot nastier and infected!


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

There were loads of TICS around. Nasty, as they get on your skin and burrow underneath. Bit like those black beatles in The Mummy Returns. I had three on my leg which i squashed. 
Here's a picture


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ewww that looks nasty


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> There were loads of TICS around. Nasty, as they get on your skin and burrow underneath. Bit like those black beatles in The Mummy Returns. I had three on my leg which i squashed.
> Here's a picture


How do you get rid of them ? I think I have one in my foot ?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You have a bite you mean on your foot? Well mine is still swollen and inflamed.

Maybe you should go to your GP.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

No Nick, its like a blister with two little brown lumps in - its not sore or itchy like a bite. I've called NHS Direct and they've told me to go to the local Hospital as I'm off on vacation to Tenerife tomorrow for 2 weeks.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

These are just the blood sucking ticks that live on the Deer Herd . Not dangerous unless you drink alchohol.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Can cause Tourette Syndrome....

This is a condition characterised by multiple tics. Tics are involuntary twitch-like movements involving groups of muscles. In this syndrome, tics characteristically involve the facial area (e.g. blinking, grimacing, nodding) as well as phonic (vocal) tics, although any area can be involved. The tics range from very simple to more complex, purposeful movements. Vocal tics can be as simple as throat clearing or coughing. Tics can be suppressed for a short time and so, for example, the condition may appear different at school compared to home. The onset of the symptoms is usually between the ages of 5-11 with a maximum starting age of 21. There is a very wide range of severity so that many people with the condition may never need to seek medical attention whilst others have a socially disabling condition.

Common associations of the syndrome are Obsessive Compulsive Disorder or Behaviour (OCD/OCB) and Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder (ADHD) (see separate entry.) In some cases echolalia (the repetition of phrases, or mimicking of gestures) may be present. A relatively rare feature in more severe cases is coprolalia (the involuntary use of obscene or offensive words) or copropraxia (the involuntary making of obscene gestures.)

Symptoms may occur and disappear, increase or decrease in severity, or new symptoms may arise. In some cases remissions occur. It is thought that Tourette Syndrome often decreases in severity around or after adolescence although it can be a lifelong condition. The incidence of the syndrome is three to four times greater in males than females.

These tics often found close to Deer Herds


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ticks..

Part 2

Ticks are blood-sucking parasites, the bite of which may cause Lyme Disease. The symptoms of Lyme disease are fever and arthritis in several joints. The disease can be treated with antibiotics. Ticks are most commonly found in long grass and can originate from sheep or hedgehogs and particularly deer found in domestic herds.
Life-Cycle of the Tick
Many thousands of eggs are laid at any one time and hatch into larvae. These climb onto grass and shrubs around them. They are then picked up by host animals like cats and dogs. After feeding from the host, they fall off to begin the next stage - the nymph - which also requires a host animal. They choose a place where the hair is thinnest, such as behind the ears. Once fully fed, the tick falls off to lay eggs and begin the cycle all over again. This cycle takes as long as 3 years to complete.

Ticks are not usually seen on pets until they are swollen as a result of feeding on the blood. Trying to remove the tick can result in the mouthparts being left behind, which can often result in infection and abscessing. A severe infestation can lead to unhealthy blood-loss in young animals. Either way, a visit to your vet is necessary. If you think your pets are at risk of infection (that is, if they are commonly using areas with long grass or sheep fields), it is possible to treat them beforehand. Your vet will advise you on the best course of action.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

3 years of these things wriggling around then eh ?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Vlastan,

Kate's foot is a load better today. If you're stil suffering it may be worth going to the quack. kate & I both resist antibiotics whenever we can but it looks like this is the best cure :-/


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Well ... NHS Walk in Centre in Slough - top marks, excellent service - filled out the form and was in with a pretty nurse within 5 minutes.  

NHS Direct - no walk-in centre at Ashford Hospital but they only told me this after an hour of waiting for the Triage nurse.  

Gave my foot a good check over, what looked like brown lumps under a blister came off with a sterile needle, they then cleaned it up, applied an Antiseptic dressing and sent me on my way. :-*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> 3 years of these things wriggling around then eh ? Â


You had these before on you and you know so much about them?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> These are just the blood sucking ticks that live on the Deer Herd . Not dangerous unless you drink alchohol.


I've had it then ......


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Paul,

I only had antibiotics 2 weeks ago for my inflamed wound. So not sure if I want to repeat this again so soon. But I may have to!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

TTotal, your very knowledgable. Maybe you could have used the skip for a side line like filling it with sheep dip and dipping the deer whilst you were there. ;D

If its on your lower extremity Vlastan maybe its foot and mouth disease Â


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Well, I missed it this year - but can't wait til next year :-/
Get well soon infected people.
Pete.


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

LOL ;D I think Burghley is definately NOT on the calender for next year.

BTW it was still a great event and thoroughly enjoyed by everyone.


----------

